# Glow in the dark blood



## themadhat (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi,

I guess this is pretty similar to seanandkate's post about blood, except that I need to splatter mine on the scenery walls. It needs to be visible during only a couple scenes, so my thinking was something that would light up under a blacklight, but otherwise not discolor the pain job. I was thinking of breaking open some red glow sticks, but I don't know if that would work. If anyone has any suggestions at all I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Footer (Nov 8, 2009)

themadhat said:


> . I was thinking of breaking open some red glow sticks, but I don't know if that would work. If anyone has any suggestions at all I would really appreciate it!



I would HIGHLY avoid that. I don't even want to think of the toxic crap that lives in a glow stick. Any simpson watcher knows what grows green makes 3 eyed fish or mutant turtles that fight crime. Either way, no good can come of it. 

Rosco makes a line of paint called Vivid FX. It should do what you want it to do. 

Rosco US : Scenic : VividFX


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah, don't break open Cyalumes (glowsticks), regardless of what this Toxicity of the chemiluminescent material Cyalume ... [Can J Ophthalmol. 1983] - PubMed result says. I've done it, and it didn't work very well (corporate industrial show for American Cyanamid).

I would think one of the Wildfire blacklight paints (or the Rosco product cited above) would do well.

Or perhaps a chemisty major knows of a safe red liquid that becomes colorless when exposed to a catalyst? (Spray/wipe down the walls during a scene change? Have a maid [or CSI] come in to clean up the blood?)


----------



## themadhat (Nov 8, 2009)

yikes, glad I asked 
I'll look into the paint, thanks


----------



## SHARYNF (Nov 9, 2009)

the simplest way is to just add Tonic water (contains quinine) and it will glow in the dark. So will real blood even if it is removed (if you watch Dexter ;-)))


Sharyn


----------



## Van (Nov 9, 2009)

cows blood mixed with Luminol would work.......


----------



## ChiefCronic (Nov 9, 2009)

Highlighter fluid works well under black lights as well. And is much less expensive than Rosco paints. Removing the insides of a highlighter and then let in soak in water. I've used this many times for black light effects with amazing results.


----------



## bull (Nov 20, 2009)

ChiefCronic said:


> Highlighter fluid works well under black lights as well. And is much less expensive than Rosco paints. Removing the insides of a highlighter and then let in soak in water. I've used this many times for black light effects with amazing results.


I would agree, just get a pink or red highliter, should do the trick.

If you simply want the blood to glow, you could get some glo powder, or liquid, and use that, but after reading your question, highlighter fluid should work the best.


----------



## gabe (Nov 20, 2009)

Tide detergent glows under black light as well, and can be mixed with paint much cheaper than buying the Rosco stuff.


----------

